# Do police have groupies like this?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/27262.htm

A Bronx fire station that proudly calls itself "Animal House" was at the center of a sex scandal yesterday as two firefighters were suspended - and 14 others reassigned - after a romp with a self-proclaimed firemen groupie, sources said.

The Staten Island woman initially reported she was raped, but later told police she'd had consensual sex with four firefighters inside Engine Co. 75/Ladder Co. 33 on Walton Avenue at around 2 a.m., sources said.

She also told cops she has had sex with 200 to 300 firefighters since 9/11 - and that she has herpes. She also suffers from bipolar disorder, sources said.

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

If it was consensual, then good for all of them. 

although... Im not big into group action with psycho ladies that have STD's.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

good for them, rock on. Lets all give them a big CLAP! or maybe she did already..?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I m wondering are the FDNY hiring???????


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The NY Post has this woman's picture on the cover of Saturday's paper, she has her face covered but let me just say :uc: WTF were these guys thinking.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Do police have groupies like this?

They are out there...


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RPD931 @ 29 Aug 2004 05:41 said:


> Do police have groupies like this?
> 
> They are out there...


Oh my GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Just ask 40th MPOC#203. :lol:

Hey Dickie, remember Chrissy when you checked out the suspicious vehicle, and she handed you her cell phone and a cop was on the other end?
:L:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw that, not good. Evidently she liked serviced firefighters and police alike.



Irishpride @ Sun 29 Aug said:


> The NY Post has this woman's picture on the cover of Saturday's paper, she has her face covered but let me just say :uc: WTF were these guys thinking.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

OMG! I forgot about that!!! We were warned about the groupies in the Plymouth Academy.... :lol:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 @ 31 Aug 2004 03:34 said:


> OMG! I forgot about that!!! We were warned about the groupies in the Plymouth Academy.... :lol:


Ya, they call them the "Pugit Sound Deb's".


----------

